# vaio notebook von cd starten



## deadline (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
ich hab zu Weihnachten ein Sony vaio VGN-FS315M bekommen. Da is jetzt win XP home drauf. Auf der zweiten Festplatte wollte ich mir Kanotix drauf machen. Doch da gibts ein großes Problem: ich hab bisher noch nie was mit notebooks zu tun gehabt. Wie bring ich das Gerät dazu von cd zu booten. Ein bios (oder etwas ähnliches) hab ich nicht finden können und auch alle Fx tasten wollten nicht helfen.
kann man das notebook übehaupt von cd booten oder ist da so eine funktion nicht vorgesehen? In der Doku hab ich keine Hinweise darauf gefunden.
kann mir jemand helfen?

mfg
chris


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Also Ich habe ein Toshiba und wenn Ich das neu installiern will, leg Ich beim start die CD ein und halte die Taste 'C' gedrückt. Ob das bei dir auch so geht weiss Ich net, musst Mal beim Händler/Weihnachtsmann nachfragen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Julian Maicher (27. Dezember 2005)

Es muss ein BIOS geben!
Drück mal direkt nach dem Power on (wenn der Sony Screen erscheint) F2, dann müsstest du ins BIOS gelangen.
Außerdem, warum guckst du nicht in das Handbuch? Da steht sowas auch drinne ...


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja, bei einem Markennotebook MUSS ein Handbuch dabei sein.  :suspekt: 
Wenn du ins BIOS kommst, könntest ja das Primary Boot Device umstellen, auf CD-Rom.
Dann hast das Problem für immer aus der Welt geschafft.

Mach Ich auch immer so bei nem neuen PC. Erst mal die Boot-Devices umstellen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sinac (28. Dezember 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mach Ich auch immer so bei nem neuen PC. Erst mal die Boot-Devices umstellen.


Ja, aber so das er nicht zu erst auf CD-Rom schaut :-D

Als ich Kanotix bzw. Auditor auf meinem VAIO installiert hab war das mega umständlich weil Auditor nicht das BootImage vom CD-Rom laden konnte, kommt aber auf das Notebook ran.


----------



## Alexander12 (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> Ja, aber so das er nicht zu erst auf CD-Rom schaut :-D



Äh, das solltest aber..... Meiner Meinung nach halt.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (29. Dezember 2005)

STRG+ALT+ESC fürs Bootmenü

und F2 fürs Bios


----------



## Johannes Postler (30. Dezember 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen, wieso man das sollte? Im Normalfall bootet man doch von der Festplatte und da kostet es sinnlos Zeit, wenn er zuerst schaut, ob im CD-Laufwerk eine boot-bare CD liegt.


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Dezember 2005)

moin




> Hi.
> 
> 
> Äh, das solltest aber..... Meiner Meinung nach halt.
> ...


Wo ist der Bus?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Alexander12 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> Darf ich fragen, wieso man das sollte? Im Normalfall bootet man doch von der Festplatte und da kostet es sinnlos Zeit, wenn er zuerst schaut, ob im CD-Laufwerk eine boot-bare CD liegt.



Naja, wenn der Pc mehrere Stunden an ist, machen diese 1-2 Sekunden auch nichts aus.
Ich installier meinen Pc öfters mal neu, und dann immer im BIOS rumzufusseln mag Ich net.  :-( 

@Tobias:
Sehr witzig!   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sinac (30. Dezember 2005)

Naja, jeder wie er es am liebsten mag!


----------



## Johannes Postler (30. Dezember 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, wenn der Pc mehrere Stunden an ist, machen diese 1-2 Sekunden auch nichts aus.
> Ich installier meinen Pc öfters mal neu, und dann immer im BIOS rumzufusseln mag Ich net.  :-(



Ich für meinen Teil setze meinen PC nicht so oft neu auf, dass das kurze Umstellen im BIOS ins Gewicht fallen würde.  Aber wie Sinac schon sagte, jedem das seine.
Nochwas: Könntest du 70% deiner Leerzeilen einsparen? Würde unheimlich viel weniger Traffic verursachen...


----------



## Alexander12 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> Naja, jeder wie er es am liebsten mag!


Joa, so mein Ich dass doch auch. Ist halt meine Meinung, wie gesagt.
Naja, noch nen guten Rutsch!


MfG Alexander12


----------

